# Sherlock Holmes



## BitofanInkling (Aug 21, 2010)

As a result of watching the Sherlock BBC series that just came out, I've renewed my interest in starting to read some Sherlock Holmes stories. 
Which do you think are the best?


----------



## garza (Aug 22, 2010)

By all means start with 'A Study in Scarlet'. It's the first in the series and provides the basic background information for all the stories that follow. One of the more popular is 'The Red Headed League'. It's included in many short story anthologies. My personal favourite is 'The Hound of the Baskervilles'. A real fun read is 'Silver Blaze', which contains one of Holmes' most famous quotes:
'Is there any point to which you would wish to draw my attention?'
'To the curious incident of the dog in the night-time.'
'The dog did nothing in the night-time.'
'That was the curious incident," remarked Sherlock Holmes.'
One of the most interesting is 'The Man with the Twisted Lip'. You can find all the Holmes stories at gutenberg.org. The address for 'A Study in Scarlet' is:
A Study in Scarlet by Sir Arthur Conan Doyle - Project Gutenberg


----------



## BitofanInkling (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks! That's one of the ones I want to read most because the first Sherlock episode is "A Study in Pink".


----------



## garza (Aug 22, 2010)

There is another discussion about Holmes going on in Research. You might want to join in with your assessment of 'A Study in Pink', and, if you've already read it, a comparison with the original 'A Study in Scarlet'. I don't have a tv, so I can't watch the adaptation. I'm not keen on adaptations, other than straight book-to-screen efforts which sometimes work and sometimes don't.


----------



## BitofanInkling (Aug 23, 2010)

The Holmes discussion in Research was for a costume or something which I don't really have much to add to! But I'll try. 
A Study in Scarlet was really amazing. I was so impressed how readable it was (except for this big chunk in the middle about the murderer's backstory and life that was really boring and weird) and I was also very impressed how close the new series is to the old! Really, it's a quality adaption.
Maybe you can watch it when it's out on dvd. 

I now need to find the others that the other two episodes were based on, because no way am I reading them randomly and then spoilering myself for the episodes.


I just had a random thought, when I was younger I loved watching "Shirley Holmes" and she was Holmes' distant relative. Was good stuff.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 4, 2011)

My favourite is Hound of the Baskervilles, but (from what I remember) the speckled band is also good.


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Jul 5, 2011)

"A Study in Scarlet" is definitely one of the best in the series.


----------

